# Good First Pneumatic



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

I've decided to take on the challenge of making a Pneumatic prop. If I'm understanding how they work correctly you have your compressor which leads to something which triggers the prop, which splits into some kind of air release system and then of course to the screen door closer. What will I need to modify and whats the easiest/cheapest switch to make from the trigger system (called a solenoid I believe.) What do you guys think would be a good first prop, in the haunted house we will have hallways, a T.V. room, a texas chainsaw masacre room, operation room, and an unkown room. The trail is a corn maze so I could fit basically anything scarecrow/Halloween related in there. Thanks!


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

This one still works for me, but I upgraded to steel this year because of PVC breakage over the years.
http://www.scaryguys.com/slinger.htm
And this is helpful also:
wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/Pneumatics/pnuint_PneumaticIntro.html
Also check through this site for alot of good info.


----------

